# Game 13: Wolves (6-6) @ Mavs (9-4)



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*November 27th | 7:30 PM | KSTC*

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*13 | Mike James*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

*Mavs Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*37 | Devin Harris*</td> <td align=center>*36 | Jason Terry*</td> <td align=center>*5 | Josh Howard*</td> <td align=center>*41 | Dirk Nowitzki*</td> <td align=center>*25 | Erick Dampier*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td> <td colspan=5 align=center>*Mavs Reserves*</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td></tr></table>

*Prediction
Wolves 86 | Mavs 98*

*Bet on the game with vBookie*​


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's gonna be a difficult game for us especially on road. Dallas is on the verge to winning 10 games in a row. Oddly enough we took last 3 games away from them. It's gonna be interesting.

Minny 88
Dallas 103


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Anyone gonna be here for the game tonight?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I'll probably be around. Not too optimistic with the way the Mavs are playing, but ya never know.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's going to be hard since the Mavs are shooting well... not really, half of 'em are layups. Eh.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Dallas timeout, 20-16 Dallas.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Nice to see James playing well after a couple scoreless games.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He missed this time.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Someone better stop Josh Howard and Stackhouse.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

We need to start playing some defense.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope Mike James continues to show up and we win.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I wonder if the referees are actually making the game more winnable for the Mavs?

:angel:

Anyhoo, no more unnecessary fouls pelase.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mark Blount is the best center in the league 2nd to only Shaq.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Foye!!!!!! and... NO!!!!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Isn't Casey defensive oriented coach? Just asking.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Juxt what cause your no?

I want more Foye and less Casey. Adelman please?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Kg!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Juxt what cause your no?


Huh?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Is Damp crying after that?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Juxtaposed said:


> Huh?


You said FOYE!!! and NO!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> You said FOYE!!! and NO!!!


Lol, he stole it then lost it.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We are supposedly the best free throwing team, but not tonight.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

James for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It'd be nice if we get back within 10 or 11 before half.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I was going to say now is our time to get it done...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blount is playing okay but I definitely wouldn't mind trading him and let Griffin & Craig evolve.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

We Can Do This!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Wow its 86-84 after a 10-0 run by us.... We deserve the win... Just got to pull through....Please! 1 minute left.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Go Josh Howard!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Blount!!!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

WHATS GOING ONE?!?!?!? The game is 86-88 mavs and apparantly Howard got teched up 2 times...i was studying buyt now looking at live stats loL!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We need to tie the game, that's all we need to do right now. Don't worry about making a 3 pointer.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Dear lord I hate games like this!!!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Crap...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

How can he miss this?


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

OMG 2 point game with like 14 seconds left! Casey dont blow this with a terrible play!!!! Go with Foye on this shot... KG has had trouble his entire career hitting big shots at Dallas


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It sucks, lol.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

WOOOOW davis...How did this shot only take 3 seconds....terrible


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Well it was the most exciting ESPN Gamecast I have ever been a part of...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Game over...tough loss....Terribly play calling down the stretch is what I am figuring.... Oh well. Good to see Foye have a good night and see the Wolves make an amazing comeback.... again. Shows good character... You cannot argue with 5 players in double figures. I also love to see guys like Blount and Foye and Jaric and Smith playing well. The Wolves need guys like James and Davis to step up when the game starts so we do not have to comeback from a 20 point lead. That is to blame on the starters. The wolves need to try a Mike James and Randy Foye combo down the stretch even if Jaric is playing well. I would rather have James on the floor than Jaric. Good game though. Back to studying.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

James needs to prove that he can play NBA-caliber basketball to be in there at the end. He hasn't done much of that this season. I'd love to have him in there, but he doesn't give us the best chance to win.


----------

